# Help with EHEIM 2262 As mechanical filter only......



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

Well guys I got me a good deal on a eheim 2262 and I wanted to use it only for mechanical.

My other 2262 medias are set up to for bio and pre filter,but this one I only want for mechanical.

Can I get Away with just using filter floss?
or
Pre filter media(macaroni type non bio)at bottom ,a little bio media on top, topped off with a filter pad? Kind of how you would normally do it :?

Please advise

Can admin please move to appropriate thread :roll: sorry :zz:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check out fmuellers profile, he has a link to how he runs his 2260 with filter floss.

I would still keep the Ehfi Mech as your 1st layer of coarse media. It seems to help trap the larger debris.

There are lots of options so you can try various ones to see which provide the results you want. I prefer the basic setup with Ehfi Mech first, then various filter foams of different pore sizes + some bio media.


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply..

I took a look at his profile and could not find the link you mentioned.
I attempt to go at his web site, but i think its down as I
get an error :-?

Please advise

However,
I'm definitely getting 2L of EHFI mech to capture the big debris....


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

> I took a look at his profile and could not find the link you mentioned.
> I attempt to go at his web site, but i think its down as I
> get an error :-?
> 
> ...


His site seems to have been down for quite a while. Too bad because it was a great source of information. IIRC he only puts polyester batting in his 2260 (no EHFI mech). His site talked about having to experiment with the amount you use so there's enough to avoid getting any bypass but not too much that the water flow gets blocked.

His article also mentioned how the set-up above ends up providing enough biofiltration (along with the beneficial bacteria on rocks, plant and substrate).

Under the lid of the canister there's a little passway that leads to the pump. Fmueller also recommends cutting a sponge and inserting it in there to keep snails from clogging the pump. I think this could also be helpful for keeping any stray floss from working its way into the pump and getting caught up in the impeller. You want to use a big enough piece though so that the sponge itself doesn't get sucked into the pump (this almost happened with my 2262).

I'm very curious to see how your experiment works out so please post back your results. I've been thinking of doing something similar with my 2262.

edit: I just noticed your signature and all the filtration you have along with the 2262 on your 125G. Why?


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I hope he can chime into this post for some info.Im gonna pm him 8)

As far as to much filtration on my 125G :roll:

That thought never crossed my mind :? Im even gonna ad another 2262


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Sorry folks, fmueller.com is currently down because of an incompatibility between the server software and the CMS I am using. It doesn't seem to be a quick fix, but it will come back online eventually. I have too much work invested, and am getting too many complaint emails now, to just let it die quietly :wink:

Regarding the filter issue, I use only filter floss in all my canisters, and it works great for me. I have tried other media and never seen any benefits, but usually higher costs and more work in the maintenance. So why bother?


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply....

When I picked up the used eheim 2262 the guy dint use it for years..I opened it and all it had was dirty filter floss filled to the top.
He ran it like that for many years, but gave up the hobby.

What kind of floss did you use, I mean the coarse of the filter floss.

Any links you can offer to the type of floss you use?
I have never used filter floss :-? Do you just stuff it a certain way?
And do you press it down/compact it?

Please Advise...


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I use quilt batting from Walmart - same material as filter floss, but cheaper. You might have to experiment a bit with the packing. You want it sitting tight enough in the filter so there is little or no bypass, but you don't want it so dense that it hinders flow.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to bump this thread but curious how you finally set this filter up.

I was going to get the FX5 and still may but I am seriously looking at the 2262 model. My main issue in doing research is seeing the inside of these filters and how they work. I do have a couple other questions and in doing my research come across some conflicting info....

What is the flow of this filter with media?
It comes with a spray bar correct? I see it being listed but can find no pictures of it. I was curious how long it was.

Any help or even a video of this filter would be great...

PS...my stand opening is 24" on the nose. It is actually taller than that but that gives me enough room so the hoses are making a straight line shot to the top of the tank. I have read where people make mods to this filter by taking off the top case and moving the pump around....Thoughts?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The stock spraybar is 15-13/16" long.

The circulation flow of the filter with the recommended media amounts as suggested by Eheim is around 450GPH. Of course this is an arbitrary number and will vary depending on the media you use and the flow will lessen as the media becomes dirty. IMO, I love this filter and don't regret ever purchasing them.

The filter will definitely fit through a 24" opening but make take some tipping to clear it. I have removed the gray protective cover on the top of all mine to make the clearance a moot point. It's really only a decorative cover in my opinion.

The pump can be rotated on its mounting plate so the output fitting comes out the side instead of the top. This allows for more clearance under the stand and doesn't affect the operation of the filter. It also make it easier to have a straight shot running the hose out the back of the stand and in a smooth loop up the rim of the tank.

Here is a pic of mine located in the stand beneath my 220G tank










If purchased brand new, the Eheim 2262 comes with everything but the media. The double tap valves are also included in the kit and are fairly expensive to buy separately but I highly recommend getting them or figuring out to to DIY your own.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> The stock spraybar is 15-13/16" long.
> 
> The circulation flow of the filter with the recommended media amounts as suggested by Eheim is around 450GPH. Of course this is an arbitrary number and will vary depending on the media you use and the flow will lessen as the media becomes dirty. IMO, I love this filter and don't regret ever purchasing them.
> 
> ...


Thanks...I saw you mod on another message board and that would definitely be something I would have to do. I do wish the spray bar was double the size though but I have made them in the past. Thanks Deeda


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is easy to make your own spraybar as you already know. I am using a 70" long one made from 1/2" CPVC on my 220G tank and it runs along the front of the tank and is hidden by the trim.


----------

